# How Often Does FanTail Pigeons Lay Eggs?



## Joey (Aug 23, 2005)

well i bought 4 fantail pigeons from some lady and she didnt know the sex of the birds. well i been searching the internet too find a way and everythin i have tryed really hasnt helped but 1 day as i was feeding them i saw 2 of them so i know its a female out there. but no eggs. and the nest i put in there its like bowls i got 4 in there. and mosty they poo in them am i doing somthing wrong?


thanks.

Joey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and welcome to pigeons.com

From what I've seen hens will lay (sometimes fertile sometimes not)eggs when they have mates, or when they don't have a mate, but those eggs aren't fertile.

You may not have the right combination, you have to have a male and hen, who become a pair and they will produce offspring. 

If you haven't seen them pairing up (falling in love) and mating then they will not lay fertile eggs. Sometimes females will pair up, but will produce infertile eggs.

It is best to buy a pair, a proven couple that have had babies, if you just bought them to have babies. They will usually lay eggs within 10 days after mating, and eggs will hatch after about 18 days, and then the cycle begins again when the babies are 14 days old.


----------



## Joey (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey and thanks..



I havent seen them pair off just seems like 3 of them hang togther and 1 hangs by his or her self
but i did see 2 of them mateing or least i though


not really sure if there male or female or not i am still trying to figure that out.by tips i read and seen on the boards..


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Are these youngsters?

If they are, they may still be immature, and won't show their true gender until they anywhere from 2 to 4 months of age. Actually I've had some youngsters that I could tell were males at 3 weeks of age! (Some very aggressive and bossy little boys)

They will be mature at 6 months of age, but we hold off breeding until they are at least a year old.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Welcome*

Joey, How long have you had your fantails? Did the lady say how old they were? Any cooing with dragging the tail? It is a boy. Any wing and tial dragging with a little jump? It is a girl. Any kissing and mating? If yes, and thier old eought then eggs in 1 or 2 weeks. If to young then 4 to 6 months. What colors are you fantails? I have white fantails and many colors of indain fantails.


----------



## Joey (Aug 23, 2005)

all four is white.. and i didnt ask how old they were. but i know she said there fantails. which i could tell. but i should of asked more i am planning on calling her torromow and finding out more info it was like a jump out thing really liked them and just bought didnt know too much about pigeons till i read went to the pet-store today and bought some food mix and bought a low cut cat litter pan for bathing. and some dishes for water so hopefully i am doing the right things.. any tips would be great.

thanks for all the help.


----------



## Joey (Aug 23, 2005)

And also ment to mention I have them in a dog pen with a house i built awhile back. i have like a little walk way going into the house and they go down in the pen fly around and stuff but i am gonna build another pen for all them if things go well and i find out more info i am gonna get 2 pairs from another lady i forgot what she called them but i told her i will wait and see how these do first. and how i do....


----------

